# Expected Salary for PG intern



## Kavita Mondal (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi,

What is the expected salary for a PG intern in an accounts firm in Australia? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Evolve Migration Aus (Nov 16, 2014)

Kavita Mondal said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the expected salary for a PG intern in an accounts firm in Australia? Thanks in advance.


Hi Kavita, what does PG stand for?


----------

